# Service Req 0002000b - Anyone?



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Switched the printer off to carry out maintenance this morning, switched back on and when the printer returned to Standby I get the following error:

Service Req 0002000b

Hoping there's a quick fix.

John


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

There are several things that could throw this error.

1. Check the I/F mode (interface). It will most likely be on Auto, but you could try toggling it between that and USB and back again.
2. The firmware could be corrupt. Re-Install the firmware.
3. Something could have happened to the Epson main board, which would require it to be replaced.

Hope this helps


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

John,
My guess is Some plugs or conection is off. Call Tigers anyone cause all know you. Don't you have a manual for 4880? If not ask Tigers. Or it is on Internet fo free this days.
Cheers! Have great weekend.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I just email you free download. Incase you do not have one.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Thanks both.

Got a shed load of shirts to print today & tomorrow for Monaco Grand Prix - gotta get them posted on Monday at the latest!

Somehow it just righted itself and I have no idea why.

Printing again 

John


----------



## BigATees (Mar 10, 2013)

That is a Maintenance Tank Sensor error. Chances are there is a bent pin on the right side of the tank opening. You might be able to straighten in with a tiny screw driver, but it should be replaced. Wondering why doesn't Neo Father know this?


----------

